# dogs in action(videos)



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

here is one more!:
New way of deflossing yr teeth:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV5Ovij21kg


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

The first video is way funny! Murphy would never even dream of doing that, even I someone was qoaxing him to do it.. What a fun doggie you have 

And the one in the pool is cute too.. Just havin a swim


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for yr sweet comments!.
Priska love going up and down the slide and swimming!!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks! Priska's quite the climber. Neither of my boys would ever have attempted to climb the slide much less slide down it. In the 2nd video, is your black dog...sorry forgot his name... walking in the pool? It looks like his hind legs are walking along while he paddles with the front. Very cute! They sure look like they have a great life and are happy puppers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau used to love to run and play on the slide. Priska looks like she would do it all day. Titus cracked me up walking in the pool. They both look like they are the best of buddies


----------



## ILoveGoldies (Oct 4, 2008)

Hahahaha how cute! we tried to do the samething with him and he runned away from the slide several times until he saw me doing it lol then he tried to go up on it and he was sliding back everytime he tried lol


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Both will do the slide but I don't allow Titus to do it,anymore cos he will jump half way through and I'm scared,he will hurt his back,again!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great videos.. Abbie tries to run up the slide.....(what can I say shes a nut)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Great videos.. Abbie tries to run up the slide.....(what can I say shes a nut)


They both will do it as well!.On some that are not too steep,Priska can actually climb back up,again!.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein is the same loves to go down the slide his different at it tho he completely sits on his bottom when he goes down the slide lol. His a big kid if i don't let him off lead to go down the slide he crys.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I miss you,girl!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love them all


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

goldensmum said:


> Love them all


Thanks!.Priska was a really cool girl and she is dearly missed!.


----------

